# Loud Safety



## getaff (Oct 16, 2016)

I have to me a very loud safety on my muzzleloader.  I am afraid that I will scare off my target is you no what I mean.  Is there a way to make it quitter?  Maybe some adjustments or something.


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 17, 2016)

Put pressure downward as you move it.


----------



## jmoser (Oct 17, 2016)

getaff said:


> I have to me a very loud safety on my muzzleloader.  I am afraid that I will scare off my target is you no what I mean.  Is there a way to make it quitter?  Maybe some adjustments or something.



Crossbolt or tang mounted safety?
If you aren't afraid to strip it down and depending on design you can
A] cut coil off the detent spring
B] enlarge the detent recess 

Don't go too far on either or it will flop back on safe when you don't want it to.


----------



## ryanh487 (Oct 17, 2016)

Add a little gun oil and work it back and forth repeatedly, should smooth it out.  When you take it off in the field, push down with your thumb as you move it and ease it forward.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 17, 2016)

The downward pressure should work or you could use two fingers to take the safety off so as to control the forward movement completely keeping it from snapping forward.
Whatever you decide, practice it repeatedly before you employ it in the field.


----------



## getaff (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks guys great info


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 17, 2016)

Not many safeties that I can't operate quietly. And working in a gun store, I ca try all of them. 

A tang safety is the best.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 17, 2016)

jmoser said:


> Crossbolt or tang mounted safety?
> If you aren't afraid to strip it down and depending on design you can
> A] cut coil off the detent spring
> B] enlarge the detent recess
> ...




Option A was my first thought.


----------



## jmoser (Oct 18, 2016)

All my Marlin levers have a 'dummy' crossbolt pin where the safety used to be.  Hammer half cock is plenty good and those love to 'slip' onto safe when not wanted.


----------

